# measuring stirrup leathers - erm how??!?!



## cob&onion (8 October 2011)

just measured my stirrup leathers (old so need some new ones) and they measured 60" laid flat from leather (by buckle) to tip, am on the 4th hole up from bottom as am quite tall and ride long - however the longest ones i can find are 54"?! is this right or am i missing something?!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (8 October 2011)

Could they have streched I have the shortest ones possiable so no idea on what the longest ones would b!


----------



## cob&onion (8 October 2011)

JumpinBeckeyJane said:



			Could they have streched I have the shortest ones possiable so no idea on what the longest ones would b!
		
Click to expand...

Yes thats a possibility as there probably over 10 years old  i wanted longer though so i have leather to put through the keepers on the saddle instead of having a flappy bit!


----------



## brown tack (8 October 2011)

How about these?

http://www.barnstormers.co.uk/acatalog/Stirrup_Leathers.html

There's a few at the bottom of the page


----------



## Tnavas (8 October 2011)

Mucky Shavings said:



			How about these?

http://www.barnstormers.co.uk/acatalog/Stirrup_Leathers.html

There's a few at the bottom of the page
		
Click to expand...

BArnstormers are great - I buy their stuff online and I'm overseas.


----------



## 9tails (8 October 2011)

Keep looking.  My stirrup leathers are 60" as my long legs won't allow anything shorter to fit into the keepers.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Real-Leat...Horse_Wear_Equipment&var=&hash=item61ccc0569e


----------



## cremedemonthe (8 October 2011)

Standard adult leathers are 54", extra long are 60", childrens are 48"


----------



## cob&onion (8 October 2011)

Thanks for the link  
have spotted those ones which are 61" length 

Oooooo and stubben ones in 62"!!


----------



## tiggs (8 October 2011)

cremedemonthe said:



			Standard adult leathers are 54", extra long are 60", childrens are 48"
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if they measure them differently like OP suggests, because I am not very tall (5ft6) and my inside leg measurement for jeans etc is 30in so based on that I would expect stirrup leather length to be double my leg length plus enough to tuck in to flap ie about 65in and I only have standard length leathers I think. I know my leg is not straight in the stirrup but it is quite long.


----------



## cremedemonthe (8 October 2011)

Saddlers are taught to measure from the bottom of the buckle tongue along the leather to the tip at the other end. Manufacturer's however who may not necessarily be saddler trained seem to measure from the end of the buckle instead and then along the leather to the tip the other end. Classic example of this is with girths, with the looped barred girth buckles that are approx 2" long and are now in use you can add 4" to the overal length if you measure the manufacturer's way and lose 4" if you measure the traditional saddle's way, confusing or what!
Oz


----------



## Keenjean (8 October 2011)

Most companies make 60" leathers including Jeffries, Albion, stubben etc. The Albion stirrup leathers are lovely, if you can afford the price tag!!


----------



## brown tack (8 October 2011)

Evelyn said:



			BArnstormers are great - I buy their stuff online and I'm overseas.
		
Click to expand...

I'm just down the road from them, great people too.


----------



## brown tack (8 October 2011)

tiggs said:



			I wonder if they measure them differently like OP suggests, because I am not very tall (5ft6) and my inside leg measurement for jeans etc is 30in so based on that I would expect stirrup leather length to be double my leg length plus enough to tuck in to flap ie about 65in and I only have standard length leathers I think. I know my leg is not straight in the stirrup but it is quite long.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget the stirrup iron 

And the bend in the knee, plus the stirrup bar isn't up in your cotch it's a few inches lower.


----------



## rambling (8 October 2011)

I think stirrup leathers are measured from the tip of the buckle to the first hole.

Stubben used to do an extra long about 61 or 62 ins. Try dressage sites as they usually have the longest ones, rarely cheap though . 

I think using 1.75 times your inner leg measurement will work . 
Mine leathers are 48" and my inside leg is 26" and I'm on the 4th or 5th hole.

BTW The red leathers stretch like crazy.


----------



## cremedemonthe (8 October 2011)

Red leather is buffalo hide and stretches alot.
Leathers are measured end to end.


----------



## sbloom (9 October 2011)

tiggs said:



			I wonder if they measure them differently like OP suggests, because I am not very tall (5ft6) and my inside leg measurement for jeans etc is 30in so based on that I would expect stirrup leather length to be double my leg length plus enough to tuck in to flap ie about 65in and I only have standard length leathers I think. I know my leg is not straight in the stirrup but it is quite long.
		
Click to expand...


The stirrup bar is lower than your crotch, subtract that as well.  The eye in the stirrup that you put the leather through is much higher up than where your inside leg measurement would be to, subtract that.  And you also lose a lot more than you'd think when you bend your leg, even only as far as a long dressage length leg.  If you think about how much leather is visible when your stirrups are dropped, it's more like 18", a long way from 30" which you are picturing.

60" is for tall men for jumping, or tall women for dressage.  54" may not be long enough for some average height women for dressage.


----------

